# Looking for BETTER ROD if it exists



## lucky strike (Jun 5, 2008)

Ive been using a 1506 rain shadow 12.5. and a mag 525. My normal casting weight is a 5.5 bomb with grips and a 1.5 oz. bait on the average-total 7 ozs.
I am consistant at the 100 yd mark in a no wind situation. I've pushed this rod as hard as i can but can't get much more distance out of it- I had pics taken and the rod is fully loaded on the cast.
Is there a rod out there that would do any better ? One thing I like about the r/s is that it is light weight.It loads easily but seems a bit soft with that weight maybe because it bends in a c shape? I don't know.
LS


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

check out the CCP rods. not saying there better but they are also great rods.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I really like the CCP and Rainshadows. Check out some videos on casting on youtube. You may find that tweaking your current style may add the distance you are looking for.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

dont give up on the 1506...... i can toss a 8 oz baseball.....125 yards all day long.....which is pretty average........my longer stiffer rods will put it out there about 140....all with a 220 otg fishing cast.....practice practice tweak practice and tweak some more
dont be afraid to change what ur doing wrong just because it feels differant.......i have found just the slightest variation in movement can cost or add 20 yards to my cast..........most of the time it stems from two things.........lazy left....and just flat out not puttin the heat to it........if your willing to put in the time you will get results.......i was stubborn and it took me 3 years to get to this point..find someone u can learn with that knows the technique and become slightly above average


----------



## BrentH (Jul 25, 2011)

Take a look at these videos. You don't necessarily have to do the whole motion of the ground cast. I cast from directly behind me. Watch the way his arms are.


----------



## lucky strike (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey guys, thanks for taking the time to answer my question. Please understand ,I am not looking to learn the OTG cast -I can cast an 8 oz sinker 130 +yds all day long but stick on 2 ozs. of bait and you have a different situation.Not all rods are made the same . The rain shadow is a good rod but I believe it has it's limitations by design. I treid an HDX and casted 20 yds farther with the same setup but I don't like the rod for quality reasons. What I wanted is some input on a more reactive rod that would suit my purpose. Any caster who is good would know that the deign of the R/S is somewhat of a slow action. It is definetly noticeable on pendulum casts.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Pendulum casting 7 oz total weight then I would recommend the CPS 6-10. It has the backbone to get the job done and is a faster action rod than the 1506 RS. It also has a high quality finish and FUJI components. It is a great casting rod.

If you were throwing just a little less weight then the 13' 3-6 would be a great choice but 7oz and a pendulum is just a little out of its design range.

Both are faster action than the RS and should outperform it. 

Tommy


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I apologize for wasting your time.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Always give as much detailed info when asking a question to get the answer your looking for.

Are you going to use this rod for fishing or field casting, you talk about bait in one post and the next a pendulum cast.

Now I have seen the end of a pier cleared off by a guy with-out warning do a pendulum cast  but after the guys on the T got up off the deck (that they dove head first on to) and had a loving talk  he understood that was a no-no.


----------



## lucky strike (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Tommy, I appreciate the input that I was looking for-And by the way Shooter,judging by your evangelistic remarks you must be a leader and watchman of the surf fishing web.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Been called a lot of things in my day (some not so nice believe it or not) but a "Watchman" is a first. Is that another word for Site Moderator? Sure do wish I had made it all the way to the 5th grade


----------



## lucky strike (Jun 5, 2008)

Shooter, no disrespect here!-I know you are looking out for our wellfare.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Lucky, everyone that knows me, knows I don't take a lot personal and I am always telling folks that ask questions to give as much info as they can so they get the answers they are looking for.

PS: the only thing I lead is the line to the food bar


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Try this thread.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?89973-What-rod-is-a-true-8-n-bait-rod


----------



## BrentH (Jul 25, 2011)

Orest said:


> Try this thread.
> 
> http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?89973-What-rod-is-a-true-8-n-bait-rod


----------



## lucky strike (Jun 5, 2008)

Brent, your post was most helpfull. I have narrowed down to two-you probably know what I am thinking.
Thanks again


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

BrentH said:


>


What is this suppose to mean?


----------



## BrentH (Jul 25, 2011)

Orest said:


> What is this suppose to mean?


It was a joke because you found that post.


----------



## lucky strike (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm getting a bit confused . Was it Brent or Orest who gave the post to look at-Whoever it was , my thanks! -PS: what's the wizard picture all about?? I am either going with CP 6-10 or R/S 1508 or 1569-Diawa looks good but I don't want 3 pc


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

lucky strike said:


> I'm getting a bit confused . Was it Brent or Orest who gave the post to look at-Whoever it was , my thanks! -PS: what's the wizard picture all about?? I am either going with CP 6-10 or R/S 1508 or 1569-Diawa looks good but I don't want 3 pc


I did; but it doesn't really matter as we are one big happy P&S family.....


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

lucky strike said:


> I am either going with CP 6-10 or R/S 1508


 I have both of these. The CP will throw a bit further...it is more timing critical...has a j bend. I don't care for the straight 22 mm butt as I prefer my rods to bend down into the butt. The 1508 is slower...c bend...lighter...less timing critical on the cast. The very first cast I ever made with a 1508 was with a baseball weighted to 10.4 oz and it measured 366', so it will get it out there. I think the 1508 is a great rod for 8 and bait and is my favorite drum stick. A stronger caster may prefer the CP. BTW, a better rod ALWAYS exists.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

good videos. I will try that with my 15' ugly stick, lol.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Can someone buy all the Surf rods available...from every manufacturer and test them with different sinker weights, casting styles, along with wind and temp conditions as well as all available casting reels from Daiwa, Penn, Akios, Abu and measure distance for each rod with several casters ie; beginner caster....intermediate caster....Pro caster.....and of course at least one....Downright dangerous Pro caster ...

And then provide a Power Point presentation

Thanks
Garbo


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

If you fund the project, I will get right on it.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Garboman said:


> Can someone buy all the Surf rods available...from every manufacturer and test them with different sinker weights, casting styles, along with wind and temp conditions as well as all available casting reels from Daiwa, Penn, Akios, Abu and measure distance for each rod with several casters ie; beginner caster....intermediate caster....Pro caster.....and of course at least one....Downright dangerous Pro caster ...
> 
> And then provide a Power Point presentation
> 
> ...


Now that's funny, I don't care who you are... lol


----------

